# Pay it Forward



## LocalDriver7 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm an Uber driver, and a passenger. I'm amazed at the response I get when I ask the question... how often do you get tips. My driver this evening, "Larry", in sacramento, told me he'd only been tipped once during his six month career as an Uber driver.... this hurts, we drive for ourselves, and our families. The rates we work for are substandard at best. I was happy to hand my driver a 20 at the end of my $6 trip. Thank you Larry for taking time away from your family to drive me to the liquor store to buy beer... saved me 10 grand on a dui and hopefully made your evening a little better.


----------

